# Getting Old



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I forgot the question.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

So Norm and Sheila are in the golden years. One day Sheila asks Norm to go to the store and get three things, ice cream, peanuts, and chocolate sauce. She tells him he better make a list so he doesn't forget anything. He says it's only three items. Norm gets to the store, grabs two items and wanders around for fifteen minutes trying to remember what else he's supposed to get- unsuccessfully. Finally just heads home with what he's got. Sheila opens the bag, pulls out a dozen eggs and a pound of bacon, and shakes her head and reproachfully tells Norm "you forgot the hashbrowns".







If you had to go back to the top to figure out what he was really supposed to get, you're in good company!!!!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> So Norm and Sheila are in the golden years. One day Sheila asks Norm to go to the store and get three things, ice cream, peanuts, and chocolate sauce. She tells him he better make a list so he doesn't forget anything. He says it's only three items. Norm gets to the store, grabs two items and wanders around for fifteen minutes trying to remember what else he's supposed to get- unsuccessfully. Finally just heads home with what he's got. Sheila opens the bag, pulls out a dozen eggs and a pound of bacon, and shakes her head and reproachfully tells Norm "you forgot the hashbrowns".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Sign of the times... didn't make it half-way through without asking.... what? no text-list?... :laughing:

.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> So Norm and Sheila are in the golden years. One day Sheila asks Norm to go to the store and get three things, ice cream, peanuts, and chocolate sauce. She tells him he better make a list so he doesn't forget anything. He says it's only three items. Norm gets to the store, grabs two items and wanders around for fifteen minutes trying to remember what else he's supposed to get- unsuccessfully. Finally just heads home with what he's got. Sheila opens the bag, pulls out a dozen eggs and a pound of bacon, and shakes her head and reproachfully tells Norm "you forgot the hashbrowns".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing everyone that thanked the post had to go Back to the top. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think some of y'alls oldness rubbed off on me. I'm sitting here with my sore foot up this evening.

I suppose it is time to start Aleving myself again.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mnld said:


> So Norm and Sheila are in the golden years. One day Sheila asks Norm to go to the store and get three things, ice cream, peanuts, and chocolate sauce. She tells him he better make a list so he doesn't forget anything. He says it's only three items. Norm gets to the store, grabs two items and wanders around for fifteen minutes trying to remember what else he's supposed to get- unsuccessfully. Finally just heads home with what he's got. Sheila opens the bag, pulls out a dozen eggs and a pound of bacon, and shakes her head and reproachfully tells Norm "you forgot the hashbrowns".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to out do but in the same vain...

One elderly couple was having dinner with their friends, another elderly couple.

After dinner, the wives went off to the kitchen to clean up, leaving the men at the table.

"You know Burt, we had dinner at a fantastic restaurant last night. Great food and great service"

"What was the name of it"?

"Let's see...just a minute...hmmmm...what's the name of that red flower that signifies love"?

"You mean a rose?"

"Hey Rose...what was the name of the place we ate at last night"


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

If you can walk into a room and remember why you went into the room, things are not that bad.

I had a nuclear stress test Friday, and I was the youngest guy in the waiting room. 

Wow.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Peter_90 said:


> I think stretching in the morning can really do good. Maintain a good healthy diet and you will be good.


So if you drank a six pack of beer every day and ate bacon every morning, and a few pizzas every week, never exercise and live to be 75. 

If you live to be 80 by never eating bacon, pizza, or drinking beer, and follow your diet......well....? 

:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

A 75 year-old man goes to his doctor for a check-up.

Doctor: "You're doing fairly well for your age."
Patient: "You think I'll live to be 80?"
Doctor: "Well, do you smoke tobacco or drink beer?"
Patient: "No, I've never done either."
Doctor: "Do you eat rib-eye steaks and barbecued ribs?"
Patient: "No, red meat is unhealthy!"
Doctor: "Do you spend a lot of time in the sun, such as playing golf?"
Patient: "No, I don't."
Doctor: "Do you gamble, drive fast cars or fool around with sexy women?"
Patient: "No, never!"
Doctor: "Then why do you want to live to be 80?"


==================

These three very old looking men at the old folks home were talking, one says; "When I was young my father told me that if I wanted to live a long time, not to drink, smoke, or fool around with women. That is what I have done. I am 83 and still feel young". 

The second one more slowly said that he too had been told the same thing by his father and he also had heeded his father's warning. "And I am 87 and still feel young". 

The third one said: "It was just the opposite with me, my father told me if I wanted to have fun in life, to drink, smoke, and fool around with women. That is what I have always done, and I still feel young." 

How old are you asked the other two? "I'm getting on to 32" was the reply.:whistling


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

A wealthy 87 year old man said to his doctor, "I've never felt better in my life! I have a 23 year old bride who is pregnant with my child! What do you think about that?"

The doctor considered his question for a minute and then said, "I have an elderly friend who is an avid hunter and never misses a season. One day when he was in a bit of a hurry, he absent mindedly picked up his umbrella instead of his rifle. When he got to the creek, he saw a beaver sitting beside the dam. He raised his umbrella and went, 'bang, bang' and the beaver fell dead.

What do you think about that?" 

The patient said, "I'd say somebody else shot that beaver." 

The doctor replied, "My point exactly."


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------

